# Added Chickens today!



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Started with a herd of three Nigerian Dwarf Goats, today we added some Buff Orpington biddies!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwww! They are adorable! were they straight run?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes they were, but Im not even sure what that means.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Means you get males and females. However they hatched. They weren't sexed at all.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Looove orpingtons! I had one I saved as a baby and since then she has been the sweetest chicken ever!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Awh I love orpingtons! But then again I love most chickens


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Means you get males and females. However they hatched. They weren't sexed at all.


Thanks, I wonder how they know what is a male and what is a female. We just planned on eating the boys and retaining our girls. They all look the same right now.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's hard to tell for a while. I got my roosters for $1 last spring. Can't wait for chick days at tractor supply again!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't wait til spring want to try hatching some of my own this year. Also a few ducks and guiena hens


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah fun! I love orpingtons.


----------

